# Rockabilly style Pinup Model costume



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

This is the latest in my series of costume blogs.  Inspired by a conversation I had with SpookiliciousMama! Please take a look and let me know what you think! 

http://customzombie.blogspot.com/2010/07/pinup-model-for-day.html


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

This may be too racy for this forum but here goes...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Blumpkin said:


> This may be too racy for this forum but here goes...


*Not too racy at all I actually have that panty and bra set, actually I have shoes very similar to those as well, hmmmm put them all together and ....Looks like hubby is in for a treat

Rikki I looooooooooooooooooooooove it!!*


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Wooo SpookyMama! Now THAT might be too racy!


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

Costume?! I would wear that every day...I drool over at pinupgirlclothing.com and lux de ville every day of all the things I want, but can't afford. 

I heart Micheline (the model above)...she's my fave model/designer at pinup girl clothing, and makes everything she wears look so damn good. 

Rikki, I think what you put together looks amazing!!!


----------



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow. That's a sweet hearse.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

ElPitchfork said:


> Wow. That's a sweet hearse.


Oh, I didn't notice the hearse


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Rikki said:


> Wooo SpookyMama! Now THAT might be too racy!


lol...I should have known people that enjoy a good rotting corpse wouldn't bat an eye at that photo


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

heavymetalmama said:


> Costume?! I would wear that every day...I drool over at pinupgirlclothing.com and lux de ville every day of all the things I want, but can't afford.
> 
> I heart Micheline (the model above)...she's my fave model/designer at pinup girl clothing, and makes everything she wears look so damn good.
> 
> Rikki, I think what you put together looks amazing!!!


*
heavymetalmama I could kiss you for introducing me to this website!!! I can see I am going to spend lots of money there Oh and hubby says thank you thank you thank you LOL!! Ive been given card blanche to spend whatever I want*


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

In a related matter there is some great pinup graphics at this place. I have bought stuff from these guys and it is good quality. Bump around and look at the different artists if you get a chance.

http://www.posterpop.com/index.html


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> heavymetalmama I could kiss you for introducing me to this website!!! I can see I am going to spend lots of money there Oh and hubby says thank you thank you thank you LOL!! Ive been given card blanche to spend whatever I want*


You are so welcome Spookilicious! I'm pretty sure I visit their site every day, I'm a fan on facebook, and just can't get enough! How lucky are you that you get to spend whatever you want?! I dream of that day often... 

Are you the one on here who has the Iron Fist zombie stompers??? I thought i remember someone posting on here that they had them and thought it was you. If it is, I'm soooo jealous!!! I want them! 

Have you seen sourpussclothing.com? I love them too!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Rikki said:


> This is the latest in my series of costume blogs.  Inspired by a conversation I had with SpookiliciousMama! Please take a look and let me know what you think!
> 
> http://customzombie.blogspot.com/2010/07/pinup-model-for-day.html



*Want to make sure people remeber what this thread was actually about Rikkis fabulous take on a pin up costume. Once again she nailed it*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Heavymetalmama I answered you on your profile page *


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know if this helps, but if you are interested....DVD on " How To Be A Pin-Up Model" ...tips on make-up, styling, hair, how to photograph, etc. *Have fun!** H1*

http://www.worlddancenewyork.com/product/how-to-be-a-pinup-model


----------



## macrylinda1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> heavymetalmama I could kiss you for introducing me to this website!!! I can see I am going to spend lots of money there Oh and hubby says thank you thank you thank you LOL!! Ive been given card blanche to spend whatever I want*


In a related matter there is some great pinup graphics at this place. I have bought stuff from these guys and it is good quality. Bump around and look at the different artists if you get a chance.

__________________________
watch free movies online


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

As an upright player in a rockabilly band, I approve of this thread.

And I would check out several of my friends who do horror pinup work, like Vera van Munster...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Badger said:


> As an upright player in a rockabilly band, I approve of this thread.
> 
> And I would check out several of my friends who do horror pinup work, like Vera van Munster...
> 
> ...


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

That is definitely a cool Bride of Frankie picture, and hot to boot! SpookiMama, you'll break some hearts in that.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Badger said:


> As an upright player in a rockabilly band.....And I would check out several of my friends who do horror pinup work, like Vera van Munster...


*Love this! Thanks for posting!* *H1*


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I love it Rikki. That costume has now been added to my ever growing list of costumes to do someday. I better do the more racy ones sooner so they'll still be flattering.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Now if only my husband would let me get a real tattoo sleeve.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Halloween Princess said:


> I love it Rikki. That costume has now been added to my ever growing list of costumes to do someday. I better do the more racy ones sooner so they'll still be flattering.


Too funny! But I am flattered that you like my costume idea that much.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Rikki you rocks.
I love the pictures!!!!!!!
I love this thread!

NOWHINING AGREES TOO!!!


----------

